# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  صلاة الليل للشيخ حسين الاكرف ( رائعة)

## شبكة الناصرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هذه اللطمية للشيخ حسين الاكرف وقد اعجبتني كثيرا واحببت ان اشارككم بها

للاستماع:

http://www.althqlin.net/audio/latom/...thq-jr7-01.ram

للتنزيل:

http://www.althqlin.net/audio/latom/.../thq-jr7-01.rm




صلاة الليل ذكريني ومن الدمعات غسليني صلاة الليل (2) ولا تنسيني يباقي سنيني (2)صلاة الليل- صلاة الليل-
أبد منساك حاشى وجان عداني الخير لو انسى تريد انساك يشراعي يموج الشوق والمرسى
هواي انته نسيم احلام وربيع آمال اتنفسه لضل ابجيك طول الليل يباقي النور والخمسة ينور الله اللي يشكى ولا يخيب اللي دعاه
يباب الفاتحة يالمن غيره ماتمم صلاة ابد ما تغيب عن بالي انا بذكراك من غرسه واريد الليلة تعذرني اذا صليت من جلسة - صلاة الليل-
يزينب لا تهيجيني عداج الويل ياعيوني عداج الويل (2) واذا تحبيني فلاتخليني (2) صلاة الليل - صلاة الليل-
صلاة الليل ذكريني ومن الدمعات غسليني صلاة الليل (2) ولا تنسيني يباقي سنيني (2)صلاة الليل- صلاة الليل-
اصلي عليك ياوقوفي وعليك اموت من خوفي ياخوي ولو نشرت جفوف اشوفك طيف بجفوفي سجودي دوم بترابك ولو ارد انساك مو كيفي
في ركعاتي مثل راسك امد له الاوداج بكفوفي تودعني وتضل عيني كسيرة بمشيتك وبعد ساعات بأيت حال اودع جثتك
جسد مطروح عالرمضاء وانا الاقياد بجفوفي ولو ودي اضل وياك واضمد دماك بزلوفي - صلاة الليل-
وداع فراق يادموعي تدوس الخيل بضلوعي تدوس الخيل (2) ومن يحن لي يصلي علي (2)صلاة الليل
- صلاة الليل-
صلاة الليل ذكريني ومن الدمعات غسليني صلاة الليل (2) ولا تنسيني يباقي سنيني (2)صلاة الليل- صلاة الليل-
خطاك تدوس عل قلبي تجر ونات من نوحي ومشيك يا جرح قلبي يزيد جروح لجروحي
يطوله لا غيابه يطول ذبحني فراق مذبوحي يجفينه على الايتام لو تمرين وتلوحي
وعلى باب الخيم وقفت يتاماك بحزن جفنها دموع مكسوره لو عليها تحن
صعب فرقاه ما اقدر اوصفه ليش بشروحي وفي كل خطوة من وداعك تهيج الموت في روحي - صلاة الليل-
يحوره الساع ودعيني عزمت الشيل ضميني عزمت الشيل (2) واذا تريديني بدمع ناديني (2) صلاة الليل
- صلاة الليل-
صلاة الليل ذكريني من الدمعات غسليني صلاة الليل (2) ولا تنسيني يباقي سنيني (2)صلاة الليل ~ صلاة الليل

نســـألكم الدعاء ..

شبكة الناصرة

----------


## دمعه حزن

واااااااااااااااجد حلــــــــــــوه

ألف شكر لك اخوي ع اللطمية الروعــه

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية 

موفق لكل خير

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## محمد درويش

مشكور حلوة مرة يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

دمعــه حــــزن ..

الله يعطيك العافيه يارب ..

وتســـلم ايدك على المرور الرائع ..

محمد درويش ..

مشــكور ومـــاقصرت ..

عطاك الله العافيــه ..

موفـــــقين إن شاء الله ..

شبكة الناصرة

----------


## بحر الشوق

تسلم اخوي شبكة على اللطمية الحلوة
الي اذكرني بك واحنا مع بعض 
تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الله يسلمــك يارب ..

مشــكور وماقصــرت ..

يسلــم يمناك على التعقيب الجميــل ..

شبكة الناصرة

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام عليكم 

شكراَ أخي شبكة الناصرة على القصيدة 

بصراحة أحبهــــــــــــــا مووووووت 

تسلم ايدك  

والسلام 

أختك شجووون آل البيت (ع)

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

مشكور اخوي شبكة الناصرة 
احسن من صلاة الليل مافي 

تحياتي
صاحب السلسلة

----------


## شجن

مشكور

واجد احبهااااااااااااا

----------


## My tears

ربي يعطيك العافيه أخي الكريم .. شبكة الناصرة ..
وما ننحرم من مشاركاتك الرائعه .. 
جاري التنزيل  ;) .. 
دمت ودامت مشاركاتك  (h) ..

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## حب السماء

السلام 

شكراً اخي شبكة الناصرة على القصيدة من زمان ادورها ولا حصلتها الا الحين 

مع تحياتي:أختك حب السماء  :d :d

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يعطيك الله ألف عافيه ..

تســلم يمناكم على مروركم الــرائع ..

دمـتم في حب إهل البيـــت عليهم الســلام ..

موفــــقين إن شاء الله ..

في حفظ الكـــريم يارب ..

شبكة الناصرة

----------


## @عاشقة الحوراء@

واااااااااااااااجد حلــــــــــــو
ألف شكر لك اخوي ع اللطمية الروعــه
الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية 
موفق لكل خير
تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*جزاك الله الف خير*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## العاشق الأكرف

مشكووووووووووووووووووور شبكة الناصرة على القصيدة 

(صلاة الليل رائعة الشيخ حسين الأكرف )
وهذي القصيدة اللتي وصلت إلى مسامع غير الشيعة بسبب قوة كلماتها والحانها

وما بيدنا غير الدعاء إلى الشيخ بالتقدم والأرتقاء هو وباقي رواديننا الله يحفظهم

مشكور شبكة الناصرة

----------


## عبير الورد

لطميه حلوه  كثير  
وكلماتها مؤثره
لحسين الاكرف
يعطيك العافيه اخوي
ننتظر جديدك

----------

